# Food Quiz



## PA Baker (Oct 17, 2005)

Here's an interesting little quiz to see how much you know about food.

http://encarta.msn.com/encnet/departments/careertraining/?page=foodquiz&Quizid=153&GT1=7193

I got 9/10!


----------



## middie (Oct 17, 2005)

9/10 here too. i missed #9.


----------



## GB (Oct 17, 2005)

9/10 here too. I missed #4.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 17, 2005)

I got 8 right... 
not too bad.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 17, 2005)

I suppose it's alright to keep cooking I got 9 out of 10 



kadesma


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey!! Are you guys cheating with Google!!??? (j/k...I know you guys rock !!) 
I only got 7/10 , I had to take a wild guess with 3,4, and 6 and I did not choose wisely....


----------



## cara (Oct 18, 2005)

I had 6/10.... 
but at least two were at a chance.. 
I must admit, I had some problems with the meaning of the words... didn't what they meant... just as an excuse...


----------



## crewsk (Oct 18, 2005)

I got 10/10!!


----------

